# Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2007)

*Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ihr wollt eines von zwei Lian-Li-Amorsuit-P60-Gehäusen testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.

Ihr kennt das  Lian Li PC-P60 ARMORSUIT nicht? Genaue Infos gibt es auf der Caseking-Webseite. Hier die technischen Daten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Technische Daten:

    * Model: PC-P60
    * Mainboar Support: R-ATX / CEB / ATX / M-ATX
    * Case Typ: Super Full Tower
    * Dimension: noch unbekannt (BxHxT)
    * Chassis Material: Aluminium
    * Multi-media I/O Port: 4x USB 2.0 / 1x IEEE1394 / 1x E-SATA / HD+AC97 Audio
    * Erweiterungssslots: 7
    * Laufwerke:
      9x 5.25 oder
      6x 5.25 und 3x 3.5 (HDD Käfig)
    * Belüftung:
      1x 140mm Lüfter (1.200RPM, Kugelgelagert)
      4x 120mm Lüfter (1.500RPM, Kugelgelagert)





*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester

Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ausgerechnet ihr das Lian Li PC-P60 ARMORSUIT  testen wollt. Die Bewerbung ist bis zum 11.04.2008 möglich.


----------



## astra 1.8 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Weil ich schon immer mal was testen wollte, ordentlich schreiben kann und ein neues Gehäuse brauche  ( Rebel 9 Value ist nicht so top wie ich dachte)
Teilnahmebedingungen sind selbstverständlich akzeptiert.


----------



## winki88 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebe Redaktion!

Ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Derzeit habe ich ein eher kleines No-Name Gehäuse, wo die ganze Zeit die Seitenwand geöffnet ist, um keine Temperaturproblem zu bekommen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen verschiedene Temperaturtests bei offenen und geschlossenen Gehäuse durchführen zu können. Außerdem werde ich in kürze einen CPU-Kühlerwechsel vornehmen. Und im Sommer steht eine Umrüstung auf einen Core2Quad an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## orbital2k7 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das Lian Li PC-P60 ARMORSUIT.

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
ERFÜLLT

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Ja, mehr als 10 Jahre PC-Erfahrung, zeitweise intensiv mit Case-Modding beschäftigt und unzählige PC's zusammengeschraubt.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Kann ich vorweisen. 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Ja, Digi-Cam ist vorhanden.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Wird gemacht.

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
OK, werde darauf zurückkommen.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Nein, auf keinen Fall.

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Akzeptiert.

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Juhu


----------



## neophyte1337 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Jaa, ich würde es auch gerne machen. Schreiben kann ich  , Cam habe ich auch und mein Rechner könnte auch mal ein neues gehäuse vertragen. Der schimmelt in nem 6 jahre altem Miditower rum. Good Luck an alle


----------



## IchKannNichts (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Da ich die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle, bewerbe ich mich für den den Lian Li Armorsuit P60-Gehäusetest.

Im Einzelnen kann ich für die Bedingungen folgende Angaben machen:
- ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH-Extreme
- ich habe langjährige Erfahrungen mit dem Zusammenbau von PCs, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ich keine Computer "von der Stange" kaufe und alles in Eigenregie zusammen baue
- zu meinen redaktionellen Qualitäten kann ich keine Angaben machen. Dies müßtet ihr schon testen!
- eine Dokumentation des Zusammenbaus erfolgt mit einer Nikon D40. Dementsprehend sollten gute Bilder gelingen.

Ich möchte den Lian Li Armorsuit P60 testen, weil ich Herausforderungen mag. Da ich ja schon in Besitz eines Gehäuses bin, steht viel Bastelarbeit an und dies sollte mich in Hinsicht der Hardware und natürlich dem darauf folgenden Artikel fordern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thomas Schröder


----------



## CentaX (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich möchte gerne dieses Gehäuse testen.
Mein Aplus Windtunnel entspricht leider nicht ganz meinen Ansprüchen... Die Seitenlüfter sind viel zu laut und passen so nicht zu meinem System, das eigentlich auf Silent getrimmt ist.
Sie sehen trotzdem ganz nett aus... Jedoch bin ich auch nicht mit der Verarbeitung zufrieden. Die Status- LED des oberen Lüfters funktionierte eine Zeit lang gar nicht, jetzt funktioniert sie wieder. Noch schlimmer finde ich allerdings - da ich die Seitenlüfter eh nur zum Übertakten anhabe -, dass der Powerknopf nur sehr sehr wenig Widerstand bietet und teilweise unten hängen bleibt, sodass sich der PC kurz nach dem Anschalten wieder ausschaltet. Nur aus diesem Grund liegt jetzt eine alte PS/2 Tastatur auf dem Gehäuse, welche auch einen Powerknopf hat.
Die Festplatten (erst eine Samsung HD501LJ, jetzt eine HD753LJ, da die HD501LJ jetzt extern in einem Raidsonic Gehäuse betrieben wird) rattern leider auch etwas.
Das Schienensystem ist außerdem grauenhaft - ich würde meine HDD und mein optisches Laufwerk lieber verschrauben. Man muss die Schienen mit Gewalt in die Löcher des Gerätes drücken, nachdem man eine Niete durchgesteckt hat - meine Festplatte hat an einer Schiene nur eine von zwei Schrauben, was mir sorgen macht.
Das Lian Li Armorsuit P60 finde ich einfach nur geil - sofort, nachdem ich auf der Mainpage die News mit dem anstehenden Gehäusetest gelesen habe, habe ich mich nach dem Preis erkundigt. 185 bzw. 210 lieferbar ist für mich dann leider doch zu viel gewesen, da ich erst 15 Jahre alt bin und nicht so viel Taschengeld bekomme, dass man so etwas mal schnell kauft, zumal ich demnächst den Accelero Xtreme 2900 für meinen kleinen Hitzkopf brauche, meine PSP ''generalüberholen'' muss und ein Retrosystem mit einer 3dfx Voodoo 5500 aufbauen möchte.

Ich habe eine sehr gute Rechtschreibung - in Aufsätzen (9. Klasse, Gymnasium) habe ich für gewöhnlich einen Fehlerquotient von unter 1%, was sehr gut ist.
In dem letzten Aufsatz hatte ich 0,5% (Ein Rechtschreibfehler, zwei Grammatikfehler in 567 Wörtern), wenn es erforderlich ist, kann ich das auch gerne einscannen. Der Durchschnitt lag in der Klasse bei ca. 5-6%, wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe. Der Zweitbeste hatte einen von 2,5%. 
Von meinen Schreibfähigkeiten könnt ihr euch auch überzeugen, indem ihr meinen Test zu meinem Hitzkopf, der 2900 Pro lest. Auf der Hauptseite stand der Thread sogar in den Top- Themen auf PCGHX.

Ich übertakte inzwischen leidenschaftlich und habe mir extra gute Komponenten zum Übertakten ausgesucht, auch wenn mir mein E4500 langsam zu schwach wird.
Ich kontrolliere sehr oft die Temperaturen und gebe auch Hardwaremäßig sehr viel Acht auf sie, so zum Beispiel mit dem Xigmatek HDT-S1283 und dem (hoffentlich) baldigen Accelero Xtreme.
Das Aplus Windtunnel ist zwar ein gutes Gehäuse, wenn man gute Temperaturen erzielen will, hat aber nur die beiden Lüfter in der Seite und einen freien Lüfterplatz hinten, der nicht einmal besetzt ist.
Da ich mein System auf Silent getrimmt habe (zumindest im 2D System... R600 lässt grüßen), habe ich den originalen Lüfter vom Xigmatek hinten angebracht und mir extra einen teuren - wenn auch guten - Nanoxia Lüfter gekauft.
Da die Gumminoppen, die beim Nanoxia dabei waren, beim Xigmatek nicht passen, da er zu dick ist, und beim Gehäuse keine Schrauben beilagen, habe ich ihn jetzt mit Regalschrauben befestigt, die hinten fünf Zentimeter aus dem Gehäuse rausragen. Das sieht nicht nur sehr blöd aus, es ist auch unpraktisch.

Meine Hardware sieht im Moment so aus:
C2D E4500 @ 3 GHz/1,375V
 - Xigmatek HDT-S1283 @ Nanoxia FX12-2000
Sapphire Radeon HD 2900 Pro 256bit
 - Bestellung: Accelero Xtreme
Gigabyte P35-DS3P
3x 1024 mb takeMS DDR2-800
 - Revoltec Heatspreader
 - ein Modul beim Übertakten gestorben^^

Asus VW222U
Logitech G15, blau
Logitech G9

Samsung SH-203N
Samsung HD753LJ
Samsung HD501LJ 
 - extern, in Raidsonic ICY BOX 380

Ich hoffe, das gibt euch mehr Durchblick, wie ich das Gehäuse testen werde.
Ich kann bei dem Gehäuse auch gerne die eSATA Schnittstelle testen, dank meiner externen Festplatte ist das kein Problem.


Ich fotografiere sehr gerne, so verfüge ich über eine Digitalkamera nebst Stativ.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, diesen Test machen zu dürfen. Ich würde natürlich Temperaturen vergleichen, die Lautstärke des Gehäuses und die Verarbeitung.
Ich würde auch auf den Eindruck eingehen, den die verwendeten Materialien auf mich machen. Bei meinem Windtunnel ist dieser nicht allzu gut, wenn man (wirklich sehr!) leicht gegen das Gehäuse haut, weil beispielsweise ein Lüfter rattert, scheppert das Gehäuse.


Ich bin inzwischen ein richtiger PCGH- Anhänger, ohne euch hätte ich nicht annährend so viel Ahnung von PCs wie jetzt. Ich habe ziemlich viele PCGH- Ausgaben, bin ein 2- Jahres- Abbonement und dafür meine treue G15 bekommen. Über die beiden Ausgaben der PCGHX verfüge ich natürlich auch, wobei ich bei der 2. in acht Geschäfte laufen musste, um sie zu bekommen >.<


----------



## DanielX (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Extreme Team 

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des "Lian Li Armorsuit P60" Gehäuses bewerben.

Warum Ich?

- Ich besitze zur Zeit ein Thermaltake Armor Gehäuse welches in Größe und Bauart dem Armorsuit P60 sehr nahe kommt.

- Zudem könnte ich Vergleiche zwischen der Qualität / Verarbeitung beider Gehäuse erstellen.

- Aufgrund meiner hoch getakteten Komponenten, erzeugen mein System auch eine gute Abwärme. Wodurch ich Rückschlüße auf die Kühlleistung des Gehäuses geben könnte.

- Da ich bei meinen Systemen auch großen Wert auf die Lautstärke lege, würde ich mich ebenfalls mit dieser bei dem Gehäuse beschäftigen.


M.f.G DanielX


----------



## DEDE2005 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ja,

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben, das schöne Gehäuse Testen zu dürfen 

Ich bin im 2. Lehrjahr Mechatroniker und beschäftige mich von klein auf mit PC´s. Sobald es was neues in den Rechner einzubauen gibt, bin ich kaum noch zu halten. 
Ich bin des schreibens mächtig und auch eine Spiegelreflexkamera (Eos) ist vorhanden.

Warum gerade ich dieses Gehäuse testen sollte? In meinem Zimmer ist es derartig warm, das ich ein Gehäuse brauche welches meine Komponenten auch bei EXTREMEN übertaktungen kühl hält!  Dazu ist mein jetziges Gehäuse nicht so hochwertig wie ich dachte und ein wenig klein.

Hier zu meinem System, welches in das neue Gehäuse wandern würde.

* Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3 GHz @ Scyth Mugen
Abit Fat1lity FP-IN9 SLI
2x2GB A-Data Technology (PC2-6400) @ 888 Mhz
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 256 MB 
*

MfG Dede


----------



## K4R4cH0w (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Bewerbung um einen Lesertest als "Gehäuse-Tester"
Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion,
hiermit möchte ich mich bei Ihnen um einen Lesertest des Gehäuses "Lian Li Armorsuit P60"
bewerben.Ich habe mich heute erst registrieren lassen, auf PCGH.de bin schon etwas länger aktiv.Meine Erfahrung mit Gehäusen beläuft sich auf den zusammenbau diverser Rechner (eigene bzw. im Bekannten und Freundeskreis) sowie 2 Mod "Versuchen".
Auch eine Digitalkamera besitze ich seit ca.1 Jahr.
Zum Erfahrungsbericht bin ich gerne bereit euch ,ggf. auch täglich, meine Eindrücke ausführlich zu schildern. Das bereits erwähne Gehäuse würde bei mir eine um 40% übertaktete CPU sowie eine Übertaktete GeForce 8600GT beherbergen, auch 
wird es auf harten Lanparty einsätzen auf die Probe gestellt.(Bin so gut wie jedes Wochenende auf Lanpartys)
Ich möchte ausgerechnet dieses Gehüse Testen da es mich Optisch sehr anspricht. Auch  auf besagten Lanpartys dürfte es ein "Blickfang" sein. Desweiteren ist mir Lian Li für eine hochwertige verarbeitung bekannt.
Über eine Zusage würde ich mich sehr freuen; bis dahin verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian Rachow


----------



## X_SXPS07 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben!
Alle Teilnahmebedingungen werden natürlich erfüllt und warum ich das Gehäuse testen möchte: Im Moment habe ich nur ein No-Name Gehäuse, dessen Qualität nicht so toll ist und ich deshalb mal testen will ob dieses Gehäuse soviel besser ist und wie gut es wirklich ist.


----------



## Piy (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit bewerben.
Habe ein paar Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen (früher immer Mamas alte auseinandergebaut), hab meinen Ammo533 auch selber eingerichtet. Der hat leider so unschöne Bier-flecken auf dem Seitengitter, die man nicht wegbekommt. xD Außerdem klappt das einschalten nicht immer, weil der power-knopf einen wackelkontakt hat.
Ein zweites Gehäuse habe ich sehr nötig, da ich hier meinen alten PC ohne Gehäuse rumstehen hab (Hab es meinem Dad verkauft). Dann könnte ich einen Online-PC und einen LAN-Pc haben, wär echt klasse.
Desweiteren biete ich Fotos in 7mp-qualität und eine 2 in Deutsch (12. Klasse Gym).


----------



## mathal84 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Tag, 

  hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich um den Test eines schicken Lian Li Armorsuit P60 - Gehäuses.   

Kurze Zusammenfassung von mir und meiner Erfahrung:  Jahrgang 1984, nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann bin ich nun seit 4 Jahren fest angestellt als Desktop-Administrator und seit einem Jahr 3. Mann im Servermanagement.  

Privat habe ich die letzten 10 Jahre alle meine Rechner zusammengebaut und auch diverse Rechner von Kollegen und Freunden, ich würd mal sagen es waren locker 10 bis 12 Stück. 


 Teilnahmebedingungen: 
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich  

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
mehr als genug, sei es Desktop nach Funktionalität/Lüftung/Outfit oder Server (hierbei eher auf Lüftung und Funktion bedacht) 

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Da fühle ich mich auf jeden Fall angesprochen 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Canon Ixus 750 geladen und entsichert

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den Gewinnern geklärt)
spricht nichts dagegen, gerne

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
gut zu wissen  

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
habe ich sowieso nicht vor

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
klar 

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
ausgezeichnet  


Allen Mitbewerbern viel Erfolg, nur ein kleines bisschen weniger als mir  

  Grüße aus München, 
Mathal


----------



## MarkW (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich will hier keinen Roman schreiben oder eine Vortrag halten, sondern das wichtigste zusammenfassen:

Hatte ca. 5 verschiedene Gehäuse selbst schon ausprobiert und bis jetzt ist Lian Li noch keines davon gewesen.
Deswegen interessiert es mich umso mehr. Die Verarbeitung unter die Lupe zu nehmen, den Aufbau des Towers zu inspizieren, den weit verbreitenden positiven Ruf der Firma auf Gültigkeit zu prüfen, etc.!

Natürlich bin ich in der Lage Fotos vom entsprechenden Objekt zu machen und weiters bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig (hoffe ich ). Da ich selbst ein neues Gehäuse kaufen will (meines ist zu klein), ist natürlich dies die optimale Möglichkeit.


Der Erfahrungsbericht wird natürlich mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen erstellt.

So, hoffe dies reicht für eine Pole Position 

Ps: @DEDE2005

Du bist "des" *S*chreibens mächtig *gg* - Eigentor?



DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> Ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben, das schöne Gehäuse Testen zu dürfen
> 
> ...


----------



## butter_milch (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des ** Lian Li Armorsuit P60:*
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
= Check
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
= Check
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
= Check
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
= Double check, nur mit dem Focus kämpfe ich ein bisschen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
= Check, Zeig genug habe ich 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
= Werde ich
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
= Werde ich sowieso nicht ^^
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
= Von mir aus 
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
= Gerne 

PS: Nach Monaten voll Ablehung will ich jetzt unbedingt auch was testen


----------



## hansi152 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Mann, Mann mein Traumcase!
Je nach Wunsch der Redis kann ich im Print- oder Im Tagebuchstil schreiben.
Neue Rechtschreibung und Beistrichsetzung sind zum Glück nicht mein Problem.
Praxis im Bereich von Cases ist nicht viel da, aber ich bin Abonnent und Leser der c't und der PCGH.
Fotos werden mit einer IXUS500 mit Stativ gemacht.
Sollte es wirklich mich treffen, kommt natürlich neue HW ins Case.

Außerdem find ich es eine Frechheit, sich hier einen Account zu erstellen und wenn man nicht erwählt wurde,
ihn vergammeln zu lassen. Wie wäre es mit einer Post-Untergrenze von, sage wir mal, 100 Posts?

MfG Hans Nittnaus


----------



## holzkreuz (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest für das LianLi Armorsuit P60.

Erfahrungen:

-PC Hard sowie Software in sehr vielen Bereichen
-Durch meine Hände sind schon einige Gehäuse geglitten
-Bin der deutschen Schreibe mächtig
-Das Gehäuse wird nachdem Test schön bei mir bleiben, ist doch klar!
-Besitze eine geeignete Digitalkamera und Stativ um Fotos des Gehäuses aus allen Lagen zu erstellen
-Eine große Grafikkarte (GF8800GTX) um evtl. Platzprobleme auszuschließen
-Genügend Lüfter um das Gehäuse damit auszustatten um evtl. Temp Tests zu vollziehen
-Gelernter Elektroanlagenmonteur 

Würde mich sehr über den Lesertest freuen da ich von LianLi begeistert bin und sich dieses Gehäuse von der stillen und gewohnten Eleganz von LianLi weg bewegt.


----------



## coldlizard (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Da ich mich für hochwertige Gehäuse interessiere, zu denen das Lian Li auf jeden Fall gehört, würde ich es auch sehr gerne testen. Die Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiere ich selbstverständlich. Ich habe ein schönes neues Silent-System, dass das Gehäuse sicherlich auf Herz und Nieren testen kann. Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich auch seit mehreren Jahren, habe sogar mal in einem PC-Laden gearbeitet. Digitalfotos mit Nachbearbeitung sind natürlich auch drin.

mfg coldlizard


----------



## DerZeitgeist (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH,
auch ich würde gerne dieses Gehäuse (Lian Li Armorsuit P60) testen, da bald ein Hardwaretausch anfällt und ich kein Adäquates "Zuhause" für die neue Hardware habe.
Es sollen folgende Komponenten verbaut werden:

Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6 vorhanden
Intel Core2Quad 9450 vorhanden
GeCube HD 3870 X2 vorhanden
4x2 GiByte A-Data DDR2-800 RAM vorhanden
2x Samsung HD 501 LJ HDD´s vorhanden
1x Seagate Baracuda 120 HDD vorhanden
Seasonic M-12 700 Netzteil vorhanden
Plextor Px-810-SA vorhanden
Samsung SH-203-B vorhanden
IFX-14 mit einem Scytch S-Flex SFF21E vorhanden
Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüftersteuerung vorhanden
3,5" Cardreader vorhanden
3,5" NEC Floppy vorhanden

Ich erfülle alle o.g. Anforderungen und bin selbstvertändlich mit ihnen einverstanden, des weiteren würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eines dieser Gehäuse testen könnte.
Als "Digicam" hätte ich eine Canon EOS 350D incl. Stativ zu bieten, die macht ganz gute Fotos (auch im Makrobereich).

Gruß Daniel

/Edit: CPU ist nun da


----------



## Classisi (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester des Lian Li Armorsuit P60. Ich bin Schüler und besuche z.Z. die 11. Klasse des Gymnasiums "Werner von Siemens Schule" in Hildesheim.
Habe Erfahrung mit Gehäusen. Habe selber z.Z. mein 2. Gehäuse gemoddet (Sharkoon Rebel9). Außerdem habe ich in einem Zeitraum von ca. einem Jahr auf modernboard.de ca. 10-15 Rechner zusammengestellt und empfohlen.Das ist nun ein Monat her. Was mir an einem Gehäuse wichtig ist, ist, dass es gut verarbeitet worden ist und man Hardware einfach montieren kann, sowie man es zu Moddingzwecken gut in Einzelteile zerlegen kann. Sehr wichtig ist mir, wie durchdacht die Kühlung ist. Das Design ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache. An dem Lian Li interessiert mich sehr die "legendäre" Verarbeitung. Ich würde gerne selber testen, ob sich ein Lian Li wirklich lohnt und ob die Verarbeitung wirklich so gut ist. 

Sollte ich als Tester ausgewählt werden, werde ich das Gehäuse testen und besonderen Wert auf die vorher genannten Schwerpunkte legen. Außerdem würde ich den Test in dem Computerforum www.modernboard.de veröffentlichen in dem dort von mir erstellten "Selfmade Review Thread".
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Classisi


----------



## philipp-dahmer (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Da mein altes Gehäuse so langsam den Geist aufgibt, wäre so en Lesertest jetzt sehr passent. Ich möchte mich also gerne Bewerben.

Mein Sys:
Intel C2D e6550 @2*2,80GHz
Asus P5N32-E SLI
Zotac 8800GTX
2*1GB Cruzial DDR2-800 RAM


----------



## xQlusive (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde hiermit mein Interesse ankünndigen, dass Lian Li PC-P60 "ARMORSUIT" zu testen. Ich hatte schon meherere GEhäuse, vorallem von OEM Herstellern wie Futjitsu Siemens. Zur Zeit besitze ich leider nur ein Apple "Designer Case", welches relativ einfach konstruiert ist. In meinem derzeitigen Gehäuse ist somit keine gute Luft- oder gar Wasserkühlung möglich. Das Lian Li Gehäuse würde mich so, wegen der zahlreichen möglichkeiten für eine gute Luftkühlung reizen. Das verbauen von Hardware hatte mich sowiso schon immer installiert, daher sollte die Instalation meiner Hardware kein Problem darstellen. Des weiteren ist es mir möglich mittels Zahlreicher "Tools" die Temperatur meiner Komponenten zu messen. Auch der analoge Weg der Messung zwecks Gehäuse Temperatur ist möglich [Tehrmometer ].

zur meinen Komponenten:
Cpu: Core 2 Duo e4500 2x2,2 GHZ [Übertaktung geplant]
Mainboards: Asus P5KPL-VM[P31] und bald Asus P5E[X38]
Ram: MDT 2GB DDR2-800
Graphikkarte: Asus EAH 3850 TOP
NT: Fortron 450W ...

geplant: Wasserkühlung
derzeit vorhanden: Luftkühlung 

mein erstes Mainboard hat einen µATX Formfaktor, dass zweite ATX, somit wäre interessant, wie schnell das wechseln der Abstandshalter funktioniert.


mfg xQlusive


----------



## hoppla (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallöchen 

hiermit würde auch ich mich gerne als Tester dieses schicken Gehäuses bewerben. Ich besitze zur Zeit ein A Plus El Diablo http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/APlus/Aplus-CS-EL-Diablo-black-titan::7132.html und ein vergleich mit einem Lian Li würde mich schon reizen   pc ist SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH selber gebaut 

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
:kein problem
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
:vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
:hoffe ich doch sehr (bald realschulabschluss) 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
:Konica Minolta Dimage Z6 und Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ15 warten auf einsatz.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
:mach ich gerne 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
:mir wurst 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
:warum sollte ich?
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
:wenns sein muss...
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Freu mich schon 

_________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
  -Bin ich
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
  -Ist Vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
  -Vorhanden
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
  -Die Möglichkeit ist vorhanden
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
  -Kein Problem, bin ich sofort dabei
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
  -Mal schaun
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
  -Warum sollte ich auch?
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
  -Wie immer halt
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
  -Gerne doch 

Da ich viel Erfahung mit dem PC Bau habe, habe ich auch schon mit mehreren Gehäuse gearbeitet. Von 20 Gehäuse bis zu 150Gehäusen und kann daher sagen wie die Preisleistung genau zu sehen ist.
Grüße


----------



## STURM622 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
* - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein*​bin ich
*
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben*
habe mehrjähriges case-modding erfahrung 
*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*hab ich
*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen*
habe einen 7.5 megapixel kamera von samsung zu hause
*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)*
ist kein problem, analysieren, testen, bericht erstatten ist mein fachgebiet

- *Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*wenn die ergebnisse gut sind, wieso nicht!
*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen*
ist klar, will ich ja auch net
*
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen*
wie immer
*
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester*
freu mich schon drauf


will es deswegen, weil ich gern pc-hardware teste und sie dann später modde.


----------



## nano² (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hier ist der richtige Kandidat.

Mein altes Gehäuse, sollte nur ne Übergangslösung sein, leider ist es etwas 

länger geworden. 

Da ich zurzeit keine Zeit habe mir ein neues zu Schweißen, würde ich euer 

umbauen.

Mein big Tower ist zu klein, hat leider zu wenige Einschübe.

Würde meine halbe Wasserkühlung einbauen, nach Hardware tausch, 

passen die Kühler nicht mehr.

Ich als Tester würde mir dann den Rest selbstkaufen oder Caseking würde 

dies freundlicherweise bereitstellen.

Gruß nano²


----------



## Malkav85 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

ich würde gerne den Lian LI Armorsuit testen, da ich viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten an anderen Gehäusen habe. 

Als Beispiel: Sharkoon Rebel9, Lian Li V2000B+, Sharkoon Revenge.

Da ich viel Freizeit habe um ausführlich zu testen und eine jahrelange Kenntnis besitze über Gehäuse und deren Aufbau, sehe ich mich als geeignet an für diese Aufgabe.

Meine Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten, welche ich zum Testen verbauen würde:
C2Q Q9450 @ 3,3 Ghz
4 GB OCZ Sli-ready DDR 1066
ASUS P5E
MSI 8800GT OC mit Thermalright HR 03
4x 250GB Samsung
2x 500GB Samsung
DVD ROM LG
DVD Brenner Samsung

Weite Hardware zum testen:
Gigabyte mATX Mainboard, weitere Festplatten, diverse CPU Kühler (Silent, Noise, Hitze)

Für Fotos steht mir eine Canon PowerShot mit 5MP zur Verfügung.

Eine ordentliche Schreibe besitze ich. Ebenso werde ich das Gehäuse nicht wärend des Tests zum Verkauf anbieten und auch nur für das PC Games Hardware Extreme Forum testen/schreiben.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen bei diesem Test dabei sein zu dürfen, da ich mein "altes" Gehäuse dann meiner Freundin überlassen würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp


----------



## low- (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Also ich würde mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben. Ich weiß nur leider nicht, ob Minderjährige auch dazu auch befugt sind ?!
Egal dann leg ich mal los :

Ich würde das Gehäuse sehr gerne testen, da ich bis jetzt immer nur eher qualitativ minderwertige Gehäuse ((mit 16 Jahren ist man nicht Krösus) ein No-Name Gehäuse von der CeBIT, ein Compucaseteil, im Moment ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy Edition) die Meinen nennen durfte. Außerdem hätte ich gerne mal genug Platz in meinem PC, sodass die überflüssigen Kabel, vom Netzteil, gut "verstaut" werden können.

Zu den Anforderungen:

Ich denke ich bin in der Lage realtiv gut zu schreiben( für die neuste Rechschreibung sorgt der DUDEN( Auflage 24. ).
Fotografieren sollte für mich auch keine Schwierigkeit sein.
Leider habe ich derzeit noch nie einen Lesertest geschrieben, aber ich habe schon viele gelesen und bin der Meinung zu wissen wie das geht.
Dazu habe ich schon 2 PC's selbst zusammen gebaut, wobei ich immer auf eine gute Kabelführung geachtet habe( manchmal geangs mir gut, machmal weniger gut)

MfG,

low-


----------



## clock-king (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Lian Li Armorsuit P60.
Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen kann ich nur sagen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Brauche ich nicht zu erläutern.

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Ist vorhanden.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Jopp!

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Kein Problem.Die werden mit einer Sony Cyber-shot(5.1Mp) gemacht.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben 
Selbstverständlich!Sonst würde ich mich nicht bewerben.

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Vielleicht.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Wenn ich das Gehäuse verkaufe dürfte das Testen schwer sein.

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Natürlich!!

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Ein schöner Nebeneffekt des Tests.

Damit sind die Bedingungen erfüllt.
Zur verbauten Hardware siehe Signatur.
Und warum ich das Gehäuse testen will?Das Ding interessiert mich einfach!

Gruß,

clock-king


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hi PCGHX;
ich möchte mich wie alle anderen in diesem Thread auch für diesen Lesertest desLian Li Armorsuit P60 bewerben.
Die Teilnahmebedingungen werden auch alle erfüllt.
Ich habe schon viele PC's für Freunde und "Freunde's Freunde" zusammengestellt und konnte dadurch sehr viel Erfahrung mit den Vorzügen und Nachteilen von verschiedensten Gehäusen und Gehäusearten sammeln.
Eine ordentlich Digitalkamera ist auch vorhanden (Ixus 70).
Momentan besitze ich leider nur ein Gehäuse der "unteren" Liga und würde meiner teils noch sehr aktuellen Hardware gern ein neues Zuhause bieten.
Hoffe die Argumente können euch überzeugen......

Gruß
Fransen


----------



## IAN (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Ihr lieben,
würde mich freuen, Tester für dieses schicke Gehäuse seien zu dürfen.
In meiner langjährigen "PC - Karriere" hatte ich es doch eher mit Low Budget oder Gehäusen der Firma Dell zu tun.
Ich würd gern meinen "Gehäuse Horizont" erweitern.
Die erwähnten Voraussetzungen erfülle ich.
MfG IAN


----------



## HackinTosh (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hi,
ich möchte das Lian Li Armorsuit gerne testen, weil mich das Belüftungskonzept mit den Lüftern in der Tür sehr interessiert. Alle Teilnahmebedingungen werden erfüllt.

Testsystem:
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
-MSI G965M
-4GB MDT DDR2-800
-Gecube HD3850 X-Turbo III 512MB (sollte bis dahin eingetroffen sein, sonst Palit X1600 Pro 512MB)
-Maxtor 200GB HDD
-WD Raptor 36,7GB


----------



## Uglyinside (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde das Gehäuse sehr gerne testen, da es sehr stylisch aussieht und zudem den Anschein einer sehr guten macht, die mir als leidenschaftlicher Overclocker natürlich zugute kommen würde!!!
Ich erfülle die genannten Kriterien und hatte mich auch schonn mehrere Male für einen Lesertest beworben....irgendwann muss es ja klappen...ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen und bestimmt gute Arbeit leisten.^^


----------



## Darkdriver (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls für den Test des  *Lian Li Amorsuit PC-PC60*. Das Ding schaut so gut aus, da muss man einfach haben.


----------



## zahnstocher190 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich für den Gehäuse Test.
Ich bin für den Test besonders geeignet, weil ich in den letzten Jahren mehrere Gehäuse hatte und mich daher mit der Bewertung von Gehäusen auskenne. Ich habe außerdem die Möglichkeit das Gehäuse auf Kompatibilität zu testen, weil ich mehrere Festplatten und einen sehr Großen Grafikkarten Kühler habe (Artic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900) und einen großen ASUS Silent Square, der ebenfalls sehr Groß ist. Weil ich außerdem bei einem Bekannten 10-30 PCs im Jahr zusammen bau weiß ich wo drauf es bei einem Gehäuse an kommt. Da ich mein System (X2 5600 und HD 2900 XT) versuche leise zu kühlen interessiert mich dieses Gehäuse serh.
M. Achilles


----------



## Sam_Fisher (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich für den Test um endlich mein 11 Jahre Altes Gehäuse in Rente zu schicken. Habe heute mein Q6600 bestellt und habe angst vor der Sommerhitze.

Alle auf gaben kann ich erfüllen.


----------



## 13thstreet (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich da ich eh mal ein neues Gehäuse brauche .
Es wird wieder mal Zeit das ich wieder Basteln kann, ist schon lange her   .
Ausserdem macht es Spass für andere zu schreiben damit der Reiz da ist zum kaufen .

Freue mich  bis dann und viel Glück allen hier .


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Moinse,
Möchte mich natürlich auch für den Lesertest bewerben. Da ich höllisch gerne an meinem jetztigen PC rumbastele würde ich natürlich liebend gerne für euch einmal das geile Teil testen dürfen. Habe derzeit zwar ein älteres Big Gehäuse von Zalman, was auch eigentlich eine gute Arbeit verrichtet, aber "Neustoff" würde ich natürlich nicht ablehnen. Da ich ehh vorhabe mir bald entweder eine neue Graka oder Mobo zu holen würde dies natürlich super passen.
Mein jetzieges Testsystem:
-E6700 (2*3,70gHZ) mit Zalman CNPS 9700 NT
-7950GX2 
-2*1GB OCZ DDR2-800
-ASUS P5B Deluxe


----------



## Tremendous (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo eXtreme Team,

ich möchte mich für den aktuellen Lesertest zum Lian Li Armorsuit P60 bei Euch heirmit bewerben. 

Ich schraube bereits seit nunmehr 14 Jahren an meinen PCc und Gehäusen herum. Meine Gehäuse haben bis heute alles von selbgebauten Seiten- und Frontfenstern bis hin zur fluoreszierender Aussenfarbe alles gesehen.
Aktuell beglückt mich ein Chieftec DX-01BLD-U-OP in blau da es meinen Ansprüchen von Bewegungsfreiheit beim Einbauen neuer Hardware mehr als gerecht wird und das ausgeklügelte integrierte Lüftungssystem meine Hardware bei angenehmen Temperaturen hällt.

Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert das Lian Li Armorsuit P60gegen mein bewährtes Chieftec DX-01BLD-U-OP antreten zu lassen um einen Vergleich zwischen zwei exelenten Kandidaten durchzuführen.
Zur Dokumentation meines Tests steht mir eine Sony Cybershot mit 3,2 MPix zur Verfügung.

Die vorgegebenen Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle ausnahmslos und habe sie auch schon im obrigen Text geschildert.

Greetz
Tremendous


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich brauche dringend ein neues Gehäuse und hatte auch genau dieses zur Auswahl und ich würde liebend gerne mal einen Testbericht auf PCGHX schreiben und da ich auch relativ viel Zeit habe ist das also auch kein Problem.

Liebe Grüße SpIdErScHwEiN


----------



## klefreak (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

hi!

ich würde gerne das Gehäuse testen, da ich ein übertaktetes System mit Luftkühlung benütze (e6850@3,6 ,hd2900pro@xt, 4gbram, sataRaid0,..) und ich daher gerade bei Temperatur und auch bei der Läutstärkenentwicklung besonderes Augenmerk legen werde.

Die Anforderung bezüglich Schreibstil, Fotos, Testberichte, oder sonstiges erfülle ich meiner Einschätzung nach recht gut  

mfg Klemens


----------



## iShod (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch bewerben. Warum genau ich ein Gehäuse testen will? Es macht mir außerordentlich Spaß Sachen zu testen. Ich habe ca. 2 Jahre PC Erfahrung und habe alle meine Systeme selbst zusammengebaut. Das Gehäuse würde mit einem Q6600 und einer HD2900XT getestet werden.

MfG


----------



## Benoir (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Mit diesem Post möchte auch ich mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben. Lange habe ich darauf warten müssen mal wieder etwas für mich gebräuchliches testen zu können. Vor über zwei Jahren wäre ich eigentlich schon für den Lesertest der PCGH der Logitech G15 genommen worden. Allerdings verzichtete ich am Ende freiwillig darauf nachdem man mir mitteilte, daß man kurzfristig lediglich Keyboards mit englischem Tastatur-Layout zur Verfügung hätte. Für den Alltagsgebrauch war sie entsprechend damit für mich nicht geeignet weswegen ich als Tester dann dafür meiner Meinung nach nicht infrage kam.

Nun soll also ein Gehäuse getestet werden. Bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem für mich passenden Tower, in dem größere als die bei mir verbauten relativ lauten 80er Lüfter verbaut sind. Zudem habe ich ein fast komplettes System hier noch herumliegen, welches ich meinem ältesten Sohn vermachen möchte. Dafür bräuchte er aber auch ein größeres Gehäuse damit alle Komponenten hereinpassen. Und dieses hätte ich dann mit meinem Thermaltake Xaser II für ihn zusätzlich übrig. 

Desweiteren bastele ich ebenfalls gerne mal an meinem PC herum und die benötigte Digicam besitze ich selbstverständlich auch. Besonders die Temperaturentwicklung würde mich im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse, welches vor 3-4 Jahren mal up to date war, interessieren. Lediglich das fehlende Seitenfenster finde ich suboptimal. Aber ich denke, das kann man auf Sicht nachrüsten, so wie ich es bei meinem vorhandenen Gehäuse ebenfalls nach erst ca. 2 Jahren tat. Laut "caseking" erscheint dieses Lian Li Gehäuse am 10.April, weshalb beim Modding-Zubehör noch kein Window-Seitenteil für diesen Tower aufgeführt ist. Aber das wird sich sicherlich ändern. Wenn nicht wäre es auch nicht weiter schlimm. Wozu hat man einen Dremel.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Bielefeld.
Benoir


----------



## moonrail (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich dann auch mal:
Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,
ich würde mich freuen, das Lian Li Armorsuit P60 testen zu dürfen und einem kritischen Test zu unterziehen.
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse, ein Coolermaster Stacker 831 SE , gefällt mir sehr gut, doch kann das Lian Li es noch übertrumpfen?
Ob es, durch einen höheren Preis auch mehr bieten kann? Steigern die vielen Lüfter die Kühlleistung überhaupt, oder bringen
sie keinen Vorteil gegenüber zwei 120mm Lüftern (vorne und hinten - 1200rpm)? Mal schauen, vielleicht brauche ich ja
aufgrund der hohen Drehzahlen der Lüfter dann auch ein Paar Ohrschützer nach dem Test... 
Die gestellten Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich vollkommen, besitze auch eine Digitalkamera.
Die Testhardware wären ein Q6600, Xigmatek HDT-S1283, Asus P5N-T Deluxe und zwei 9600GTs.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jan


----------



## MichaelBr (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo allerseits,
auch ich wäre, wie meine Vorredner, am Test des Lian Li Armorsuit P60 interessiert. Hobbymäßig baue ich Computer für Freunde, Kollegen, Bekannte etc. zusammen und kann eine 10-jährige Erfahrung darin vorweisen. In letzter Zeit richtige ich mein Augenmerk auch auf Casemodding, weshalb das Gehäuse ein interessanten Testobjekt wäre, an dem ich mein Technikinteresse austoben könnte. Durch einige Bekannte in der Modding-Szene wäre ich in der Lage, das Objekt der Begierde mit anderen Gehäusen zu vergleichen. Desweiteren bin ich immer offen für Neues (vor allem im PC-Sektor, aber gerade da ist es ja auch nur angebracht) und schreibe gerne. Den Bericht würde ich mit Freude schreiben und natürlich auch mit Bildern versehen. Selbstverständlich akzeptiere ich die Teilnahmebedingungen.

Liebe Grüße,
Michael


----------



## SpeedKiller90 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

*Weil ich schon immer einmal etwas Testen wollte.
Weil ich zu viel Zeit für solche dinge habe.
Weil ich am 11.04. Geburstag habe. Und das ein tolles Geschenk währe einen Testbericht zu schreiben. (Das Gehäuse natürlich auch)
Weil ich das Lian Li gehäuse klasse finde.
Ordentliche Berichte kann ich auch schreiben.

Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Erfüllt!

 - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Werd ich wohl haben nach elf Jahren PC's zusammen bauen und reparieren.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Hab ich!

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Eine gute Kamera ist vorhanden.

 - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Werd ich machen. Sofern ich der Gewinner bin.

 - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Wenn es nötig ist um den Lesertest zu machen, mach ich das gerne.

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Hab ich auch nicht vor.

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Einverstanden.

 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Einverstanden.

_*MfG
SpeedKiller90*_


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Diesmal bewerbe ich mich dann unförmlich  Die Mühe hat sich ja beim letzten mal nicht gelohnt :
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
**Das bin ich mit Begeisterung und Angagament

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
**Ich beschäftige mich schon seit langem mit Gehäusen  deswegen auch die gesuchte Erfahrung 

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
**Ich besuche ja nicht umsonst schon 6 Jahre ein Gymnasium 

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Bin im Besitz einer Canon Digitalkamera mit 6 MegaPixeln und bin deswegen fähig hochauflösende digitale Fotos zu schießen 

 - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
**Da freue ich mich schon am meisten drauf und werde einen ausführlichen Bericht ablegen

 - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
**Das ist sehr praktisch 

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Wär auch nicht so schlau weil ichs dann nicht testen könnte 

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
**Schade... dann muss mein Anwalt wohl auf dem Trockenen Sitzen bleibe 
* *- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Juhuuuuu... 

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
ModdingfreaX
*


----------



## kuer (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Auch hier würde ich gerne als Tester arbeiten .


----------



## Jägermeister (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

So Versuch Nummer 167 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den lesertest des Lian Li Armorsuit P60.
Durch viele Umbauarbeiten meines Gehäuses sieht es leider nicht mehr so aus, wie es eigentlich sollte. Daher würde ich mich freuen wenn ich das neue Gehäuse testen könnte. Mir stehen 2 Systeme zu Verfügung. Einmal ein Core 2 Duo und ein Athlon XP System. Dazu eine 8800 GT die mein Gehäuse aufheizt.

Alle anderen Anforderungen erfülle ich natürlich auch. Ich besitze sogar eine Digitalkammera und schreiben kann ich auch. <--- wie man sieht


allen anderen noch viel Glück

Mfg
Jägermeister


----------



## igoroff (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGHx-Team,

ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Lesertest dieses Hammergehäuses bewerben.
Ich besitze selber ein NZXT Lexa, für den OfficePC ein NZXT Hush und habe Erfahrung mit Servergehäusen und 0-8-15 Clientgehäusen vom Zusammenbau der PCs in der Praxis meines Vaters.
Über Wort und Schrift könnt (oder konntet) ihr euch ja in meinem Lesertest für die G15 refresh ein Bild machen.

Ich hoffe das reicht als Argument ^^

Gruß,

Igoroff


----------



## AMDSempron (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Moin moin!
Ich bewerb mich dann auch mal hiermit auch:
Ich schraube jetzt seit Jahren an Pcs rum, ich ärger mich aber dauernd über miese OEM Gehäuse, da diese auch keine gute Kühlung bieten, was ja der Hardware nicht gut tut. Ich würde das Teil auf Kompatibilität prüfen, auch mit älterer Hardware, da habe ich schon öfters Probleme bekommen. Außerdem werde ich prüfen, wie die Kühlung des Gehäuses arbeitet, indem ich einmal richtig dem Gehäuse einheize. Außerdem lege ich Wert auf Lautstärke, denn selbst gute Kühlung darf nicht laut sein. Da das Gehäuse für LAN Parites konzipiert wurde, werde ich das Gehäuse auch in dieser Richtung testen. Meine Schriebe ist hoffentlich gut (  ) und eine Casio Exilim EX Z110 ist für Fotos zuständig. 
Warum is eigentlich der erste Beitrag mit 21.11.2007 datiert? Das hat mich doch etwas irritiert


----------



## Black-Hack (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGHX-Team,
also, dann will ich auch mal:

Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Das bin ich sehr gerne, auch wenn noch nicht sehr lange...

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Hab schon etwas Ahnung, sonst würde ich ja hier nicht mitmachen...

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Bin ja schließlich auf dem Gymnasium in BW und es reicht für ne 2 in Deutsch (Gedichtinterpretation...)

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Hab sogar meine eigene Digitalkamera...

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Jaha, aber bitte, ist eigentlich auch der Hauptpunkt, warum ich mitmache...
und will natürlich andere für das Gehäuse begeistern

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
mmh, wo denn?

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Wieso auch, bei so einem geilen Gehäuse?

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
ja is doch logisch,...
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Na klar, wo denn sonst?

ich hoffe ich darf ein Gehäuse testen, wäre mein erster Lesertest jemals...


----------



## roenschk (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich bewerbe mich um die Teilnahme am Gehäuse-Lesertest (Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P60 oder Lancool Metal Boned K7). Ich erfülle sämtliche Voraussetzungen.

Da ich ausgebildeter Fachinformatiker/Systemintegration bin und auch sehr viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit verschiedensten Plattformen verfüge, qualifiziere ich mich somit durchaus ausreichend (Tätigkeit in der IT seit 1987).

Ich würde mich freuen für Sie tätig werden zu dürfen. Sollte Ihre Wahl auf mich fallen, so werden wir selbstverständlich alle weiteren Detailinformationen zur gegebenen Zeit austauschen.

Für eine rasche und sorgfältige Bearbeitung bedanke ich mich im Voraus. Für ein Feedback Ihrerseits wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Karsten Rönsch


----------



## Thornscape (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo! 

Ich würde unheimlich gern das neue Lian Li Armorsuit P60 testen!
Schon seit 386iger Zeiten bin ich begeisterter Hardware-Bastler und würde mich unheimlich freuen, wenn ich diesem Gehäuse auf den Zahn fühlen könnte.
Als Vergleichsmöglichkeit stehen mir zwei Standard-, ein SuperPower-Gehäuse, sowie ein P182 von Antec zur Verfügung.

Ich denke, dass mein Schreibstil dank Deutsch-Leistungskurs zu Schulzeiten durchaus den Anforderungen genügen sollte.
Und für hübsche Fotos ist auf jeden Fall mit einer Nikon D40 gesorgt.

So dann, ich wünsche euch eine faire Auswahl der Tester, und mir viel Glück! 

MfG, Thornscape


----------



## Wundonkor (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben,
da ich einmal mein Wissen anderen weitergeben möchte und auch glaube das meine schrkeibwkeise für so etwas angemessen ist.
Auch benötige ich ein neues gehäuse da mein seinfach zu klein ist.
Die Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiere ich natürlich.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werde, denn Testbericht zu schreiben

Mit freundlich Grüßen

Florian Wünnenberg


----------



## xmirco80 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Da ich jetzt endlich meine Komponenten zusammen habe würde mir nur noch ein neues Gehäuse fehlen um die Hardware unter zubringen.
Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen habe ich schon gesamelt, da ich für meinen ganzen Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis regelmässig PC´s zusammen gebaut habe.


----------



## snoooc (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Moin,
ich Bewerbe mich hier mit für den Gehäuse test des Lian Li Armorsuit P60. Ich kann gut deutsch schreiben und auch mit den Fotos solls klappen. Ich hab Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen, da ich mehrmals schon PCs Zusammengebaut bzw. Demontiert habe.
 Mit Gruß,

snoooc


----------



## redsok (4. April 2008)

*AW: Bewerbung für Lesertest Lian Li Armorsuit P60*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Teilnahme am Lesertest für das Gehäuse Lian Li Armorsuit P60.

*Begründung für meine Teilnahme:*
Seit 1975 habe ich Erfahrungen im IT-Bereich. Seit 1998 baue ich meine PCs aus den Komponenten selbst zusammen.
Derzeit nutze ich 3 Systeme: 2 PCs (je 2 mal WinVista32 und zwei mal WinXP32) und einen Mac (OS 10.3.9). Die PCs sind beide wassergekühlt und laufen im SLI-Mode.
Der primäre PC ist in einem Lian Li V1200 Pro verbaut. 
Mich interessiert die Weiterentwicklung des Lian Li V1200Pro hin zum Lian Li Armorsuit P60. Ich kann die Komponenten meines primären PC, der im Lian Li V1200Pro untergebracht ist, in den neuen Lian Li Armorsuit P60 bauen und die Herausstellung der Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Gehäusen und den Fortschritten im Gehäuse-Konzept durch Bild und Text berichten.

Ich werde also in das Testobjekt, in den Lian Li Armorsuit P60 einbauen wollen:

*Motherboard: *Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x4, 2 PCI-E x16 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394) BIOS: AmMeg 1405 
*CPU Type:* HH1A58 AMD Opteron 2x2600 MHz 185 2MB, (13 x 200)
*Memory:* 2048MB Corsair PC400 CL3 KIT TWINX-3200PRO
*Video Adpt:* 2 x XFX GF7950 GX2 in Quad SLI mode
*Optical Drive: *PLEXTOR DVDR PX-712A (DVD+RW:12x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-ROM:16x, 
CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
*Disk Drive (0):* WDC WD2000JB-55FUA0 (186 GB, IDE)
*Disk Drive (1):* ST3160023A (160 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
*PSU:* Hiper R-580 W modular
*Connection:* DSL, Provider 1&1
*Water Cooling:* Teile von aquacomputer, von MIPS (Chipkühler) und von 
Innovatek (GrakaKühler)

Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich gelesen und verstanden, ich erfülle die Teilnahmebedingungen.
Ich bin seit Jahren PCGH-Abonnent und habe viele Anregungen aus dieser Fachzeitschrift bezogen. 

Horst redsok Weidemann

*Edit:* Ich muß diese Bewerbung zurückziehen, weil andere Vorhaben mit höherer Priorität den für diesen Gehäuse-Test vorgesehenen Zeitrahmen erheblich einschränken.


----------



## Trlp (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

*1. Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein:* 
"Erfüllt"
*2. Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben:*
Formfaktor, Maße, Kühlungsmöglichkeiten... solides Basiswissen vorhanden, "Erfüllt"
*3. Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben:* 
Ein sachlicher sowie verständlicher Schreibstil ist vorhanden, "Erfüllt"
*4. Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen:* 
Sieben Megapixel-Kamera, "Erfüllt"
*5. Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben:* 
Mit Vergnügen falls ich als euer Gewinner auserkoren werde, "Erfüllt" 
*6. Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen:* 
Mit Vergnügen falls ich als euer Gewinner auserkoren werde, "Erfüllt"
*7. Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen:*
Selbstverständlich, "Erfüllt"

*Warum ich?*

Ganz einfach: Weil ich derzeit kein Gehäuse besitze, mein PC (AMD Phenom 9500, 2 x ATI HD 2900 PRO, 4 GB OCZ Ram, MSI K9A2 Platinum, be quiet! Straight Power 600W) steht wortwörtlich "entblößt" in der Gegend herum.
Zudem würde ich gerne mein Wissen mithilfe dieses Lesertestes unter Beweis stellen!
Viel Glück Euch allen und natürlich auch mir!


----------



## Astra-Coupe (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo geschätzte PCG-Hardware Redaktion! 

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne in die lange Liste der zur Verfügung stehenden freiwilligen Tester einreihen. Warum ich denke das ich für euch eine gute Wahl sein könnte? Hmm, also offen gesprochen suche ich vorrangig natürlich (wie wohl die meissten hier  ) ein neues Gehäuse für meine vorgestern bestellten PC-Komponenten. Da ich bei diesen keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut habe und ein kleiner Overclocker bin, fiel meine Wahl auf folgende Hardware:

- 9800 GX² der Firma MSI (M2D1G-Overclocked Edition)
- Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 eines Namhaften Overclockers, pretested bei sehr guter Luftkühlung bis 4,2 GHz (etwas teurer als normal aber dafür handverlesene Komponente  )
- ASUS Rampage Formula, X48 aus der Republic of Gamers Reihe
- Corsair XMS2 Dominator Kit 4096MB
- Creative Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional
- Thermalright IFX 14 Kühlkörper plus Zalmann ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste
- 24" Samsung SyncMaster 245B

Ihr seht also, auf der Liste fehlt eigentlich garnichts ausser ein neues Gehäuse, denn Brenner habe ich 2 neue SuperWritemaster verbaut bisher sowie ein 750W Marken-Netzteil plus 2,75TB HDD. (4x500GB, 1x750GB) welche ich allesamt mit in mein neues System ziehen möchte.
_
Meiner Meinung nach ermöglicht es mir meine Hardware einen sehr guten Test für die Käuferschicht der etwas gehobeneren Preisklasse zu schreiben, denn nicht viele Leute mit Mittelklasse-Komponenten werden sich mal schnell ein Gehäuse für knapp 200 besorgen, womit klar sein dürfte das die Warscheinlichkeit für den Einsatz solcher Hochleistungshardware durchaus sehr hoch sein wird._

*#Ausserdem würde ich gerne meinem Arbeitskollegen/Freund mit Familie (Frau und Tochter) sowie neuem Haus gerne damit aushelfen ihm auch mein altes Gehäuse zur Verfügung zu stellen, habe ich ihm als Zocker doch versprochen das er nach dem Upgrade meine nichtmehr benötigten Teile unentgeltlich von mir haben kann
... leider kann er sich ein Upgrade seines in die Jahre gekommenen P4 3GHz mit 1GB RAM und neuer(?lol!lol?) AGP 7800GS durch finanzielle Verpflichtungen in absehbarer Zeit nicht leisten. Er würde sich sicher freuen, könnte er schon bald sein neues (meinen alten) AMD Opteron 165 @ 3GHz mit 2GB DDR Speicher auf einem ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe - fertig verbaut in meinem alten Gehäuse - SEIN EIGEN nennen.
Muss dazu sagen das mein Gehäuse eigentlich sehr gut ist, es handelt sich um ein Avance Airliner und müsste eben noch nicht getauscht werden, weshalb ich auch kein neues bestellt habe. Trotzdem käme mir und meinem Freund die Wahl zum Tester sehr gelegen. 
Zusatz: Bilder von der Übergabe des Systems und seiner (hoffentlich) glücklichen Familie über sein neues System liefere ich dann gerne mit! 
*
_*#Zu euren Bedingungen kann ich weiterhin nur sagen das diese alle erfüllt und akzeptiert werden. *_​
<>Eine *sehr gute DigiCam* ist von der Firma SONY bei mir natürlich auch vorhanden, die *schärfste Fotos* in *riesigen Auflösungen garantiert*.

<>Erfahrung im Bereich PC-Hardware habe ich auch genügend meines erachtens (bzw. genügend natürlich nicht aber weitaus mehr als die meissten User denke ich  ). Immerhin baue ich seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr an PC´s herum und zerlege / probiere immer allerhand neues. Einziger Schritt den ich bisher nicht gewagt habe war der umstieg auf eine Wasserkühlung, da mir die Kombination aus Wasser und Elektronik so garnicht zusagen mag in einem Computer der 2-4x im Jahr auf LAN geschleppt wird. 
Overclocked wird bei mir selbstverständlich auch, weshalb ich hier für genauere Temperaturtests einen _*DigiDoc5*_ herumliegen habe welcher für den Gehäuseprüfstand nützliche Angaben leisten könnte. Allerdings bin ich kein FAN von 20 Kabeln (Temp-Fühler, Lüfterkabel, Stromanschluss, etc.) im Computer die man schlecht verstecken kann weshalb diese nur zu Testzwecken eingebaut wird und dann sofort wieder verschwindet! *ehrlichbin*

<>Bin übgrigens auch Leser eures Magazin´s der ersten Stunde an, habe hier noch fast alle Ausgaben (mit einigen Lücken, da auch mal was weggeschmissen wurde) in meiner Abstellkammer rumliegen (mehrere Berge der verschiedensten Zeitschriften), komisch nur das ich mich erst vor kurzem für ein festes Abo der PC-Games Hardware Extended entschieden habe.  (Fotobeweis möglich)
Das ist dann wohl auch der Beweis das ich mich im Bereich Hardware sehr wohl auskenne, wenngleich ich auch sehr gerne bei _Computerbase, Toms Hardware, Fudzilla_ etc. mal mein Wissen auffrische. *unschuldig pfeiff*


Also, ich denke alle haben gemerkt das ich sehr ausführlich sein kann (relevant für Tests!  ) jedoch will ich noch kurze Angaben zu mir machen um meine Bewerbung abzuschliessen. Mein Name ist Markus R., ich bin 23 Jahre alt und seit etwa 11 Jahren im Bereich PC engagiert weil meine Mutter sehr viel Wert darauf gegeben hat das ich in dieser Zukunftssicheren Branche fit bin. Somit bekam ich auch als ersten richtigen Rechner zum arbeiten einen 40MHz Kasten der knapp 5000DM kostete! lol
Seit einigen Jahren jetzt, um genau zu sein seit dem erscheinen des ersten ALDI-Rechners baue ich meine Systeme nurnoch in Eigenregie zusammen (ausser der Händler macht mir einen sehr sehr guten Preis den ich nicht hinbekomme mit Eigenbau) wobei damals alles noch etwas sehr viel komplizierter schien mit DOS und dem Einbau des ersten CD-Rom Laufwerkes (vlt lag es an meinem Alter). Von daher interessiert mich schon einmal was ein neues Hochleistungsgehäuse für Inovationen bieten möchte in diesem Tag ein Tag aus gleichen, einheitlichen ATX/BTX-Dschungel. Ich bin gerne bereit mich positiv überraschen zu lassen!

Seit etwa 5-6 Jahren baue ich im übrigen auch für Leute auf Wunsch Systeme von möglichst günstig bei maximaler Ausstattung über ein High End Spielesystem bis zu möglichst Stromsparend ist eigentlich alles vertreten. Mein Schwerpunkt liegt dabei in den vergangenen Monaten wohl mehr auf Leuten ohne PC-Erfahrungen und bringe diese auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik. Verdienen tu ich damit eigentlich nichts (vom Geld her gesehen) aber ich habe so schon vielen Leuten geholfen und mache es gerne, ausserdem gewinnt man viele Freunde wenn diese merken das man für sie da ist. Leider vergessen viele das Autofahren nichtmehr so billig ist und wenn man dann mal schon ne Tankfüllung verfahren hat für einen Kunden nach einem Monat ist ein kostenloser Besuch beim Chinesen manchmal etwas frustrierend. Aber naja, ist eben meine Art der Allgemeinheit zu dienen während andere bei der FFW sind oder sich in Vereinen engagieren.  Ich glaube das ich durch diese Tätigkeit auch eine gute Fähigkeit habe (oder schon immer hatte?!) Leuten Themen nahe zu bringen von denen sie bisher keine Ahnung hatten. Sehr gut möglich das sich das in der Rolle des Hardwaretesters als Vorteil herauskristallisiert. 

* Ausserdem bin ich mir der Verantwortung eines solchen Testes bewusst und werde nach besten Wissen und Gewissen meine Arbeit/Aufgabe erfüllen soweit sie mir zugeteilt wird.*​ 
Ich will jetzt aber ins Bett und deshalb mach ich hier nen Brake, meine Freundin ruft und ich wünsche allen hier bei ihren Bewerbungen viel viel Glück! Für mich ist das ganze Spass und eine Möglichkeit evtl aus meinem Hobby mal etwas Kapital zu schlagen. Freue mich für jeden der auserwählt wird solange er seine Arbeit dann ordentlich macht und ich viele gute Testberichte zu lesen bekomme! 

LG

Astra Coupé


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest des LianLi Armorsuit P60 bewerben.
Ich suche schon seit längerem nach einem guten Gehäuse, vorallem Verarbeitung ist mir dabei Wichtig welche bei der Edelschmiede LianLi ja oberstes Gebot ist. 

Warum ich der Richtige wäre:
Ich beschäftige mich schon seit Klein auf mit PC´s und vorallem ihr Aufbau fasziniert mich immer und immer wieder.
Das Gehäuse würde ich natürlich auf alles erdenkliche Testen, vorallem wie die 3 Frontlüfter zur Senkung der Temps des CPU beitragen. 
Zurzeit besitze ich ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition, welches ich jedoch von der Verarbeitung nicht Top finde, da sich die ganzen Vibrationen auf das Gehäuse übertragen und sich somit die Lautstärke erheblich steigert.

Das System welches in das P60 einziehen würde:
Intel E4500@boxed
GA-G33-DS3R
2x1GB TakeMS DDR2-800
Gainward 8800GT Golden Sample 512MB

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
  Ja
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
  Ist genügend vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
  Ist auch gegeben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
  Eine Digicam ist vorhanden
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben 
  Angenommen
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen     Foren veröffentlichen
  OK
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
  Ist Klar!
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
  ist auch Klar!
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
  Juhu

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Max.Medusa (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGH, hallo Community...

Ich möchte an diesem Test teilnehmen und das Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P60 für Euch und die Community unter die Lupe nehmen.
Das man das Gehäuse im Anschluß sein Eigen nennen darf, ist für mich zweitrangig, obwohl ich auch dringend ein neues Gehäuse bräuchte.
Für mich steht die "Informations- und Fehlerquellen-Analyse" im Vordergrund.

1. Deutsch in Wort und Schrift sind meine Stärken!

2. Community-Mitglied auf PCGH Extreme bin ich!

3. DigiCam ist vorhanden!

4. Ich bin PCGH-Leser seit der 2. Ausgabe! 

Ich würde mich darüber freuen, wenn der Postbote mir ein neues Gehäuse bringen würde! 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Dennis Osterode


----------



## Trader Joe's (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGHX Community,

Ich bewerbe mich deshalb bei diesem Lesertest, weil ich gerne den restlichen PCGHX-Lesern 
einen ausführlichen Test über dieses Gehäuse zur Verfügung stellen möchte. 
Natürlich bewerbe ich mich nicht ohne Hintergedanken: Ich bin momentan im besitz eines No-name Miditowers und ich möchte mir demnächst eine 8800gtx zulegen, nur diese passt da nicht rein.....das Gehäuse ist zu klein  bzw. die GTX zu lang....
Naja...aber,
ich bin im Besitz einer Digi-Cam und ich denke mal, dass ich anständig schreiben kann  
Außerdem kenn ich mich mit Gehäusen soweit aus, dass ich weiß, worauf es ankommt und was gut und was schlecht gelöst ist. 

Ein Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse(Temperatur/Kabelmanagment) und vorher nachher Bilder würde ich antürlich auch einbringen.

Mein jetziges System besteht aus:

CPU: AMD 3700+ @ 2,5Ghz @ Zalman CNPS9700
RAM: G.E.I.L. DDR400 2x1GB
MainBoard: Asus A8N32-SLI-Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Winfast PX7900GT/GTO

ich weiß ist nicht der Hammer, aber ich bin Schüler und da hat man nun mal nicht so viel Geld...

Also es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich auswählen würdet, das Gehäuse Lian-Li Armorsuit PC-P60 zu testen und somit  etwas neuen Wind in mein Zimmer bringen würdet 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Trader's Joe


----------



## kmf (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Jo mei! Was hat denn das mit dieser Hutze auf sich? 

Nun, das herauszufinden wird mir wahrscheinlich nicht allzuschwer fallen. Deshalb her mit dem Teil - ich erzähls euch dann.


----------



## 3DGamer (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Wow,wirklich ein sehr schöner Tower.Würde ich gerne mal in Natura testen ob er hält was er optisch verspricht.
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich also für den Lesertest.


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Bewerbe mich für den Lesertest.

Alle Bedingungen sind erfüllt.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo ihr Alle
Eigentlich sieht das Teil eher wie ein Panzer aus und weniger wie ein Case 

Aber wie ich gelernt habe sagen Bilder manchmal nicht alles...
Wenn ihr also einen kritischen Tester sucht der bereit ist seine Meinung auch mal zu ändern; nun
Dann seid ihr bei mir richtig

Bin ein erfahrener Schrauber und erfülle auch die anderen Bedingungen

Man liest sich


----------



## debach (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich studiere Mathematik im vierten Semester und möchte mich für den Test des P60 bewerben.

Ich habe schon viele Gehäuse verwendet, allerdings noch keines von Lian Li. Wegen der hervorragenden Verarbeitung und des geringen Gewichts von grade mal 8kg wäre es mir eine Freude, das Gehäuse zu testen. Immerhin bringt mein Antec P182 14kg auf die Waage - bei einer LAN nicht besonders rückenschonend. Außerdem zieht mich die gute Lüftung, deren Steuerung und Filterung an.

Digitalkamera etc. sind vorhanden.

Viele Grüße,
debach


----------



## i!!m@tic (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch um den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, komme aus Hassloch in der Pfalz und mache momentan mein Fachabitur Informatik und bin der aktuellen deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig.

Mein größtes Hobby, von dem ich mir erhoffe, dass ich es zum Beruf machen kann, ist Computer-Hardware und Overclocking. Ich habe momentan drei Rechner, davon zwei mit Wasserkühlung, einer wurde mir mit freundlicher Hilfe von Michael Schnetzer vor ca. zwei Jahren umgebaut (vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle).
Durch das viele Umbauen und Modifizieren von Gehäusen verfüge ich über ein umfangreiches Wissen- auch was Gehäuse anbelangt- und habe in letzter Zeit sehr viele Systeme für Freunde, Bekannte und Familienmitglieder aufgebaut. Ausserdem durfte ich in meiner dreijährigen Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker viele Rechner zusammenbauen und testen sowie Fehler beheben.


Demnächst steht ein kompletter Neukauf eines Systems an und als ehemaliger Moderator bei Hardwareluxx und langjähriger Leser der PC Games Hardware weiß ich, wo die Schwerpunkte bei Testberichten, vor allem bei einem Gehäuse, sind. Ich würde gerne meinen Teil zu diesem Lesertest beitragen. Ein Vorteil dabei wäre die umfassende Erfahrung mit Gehäusen und die Möglichkeit, direkte Vergleiche zu anderen Gehäusen zu ziehen. Verschiedene Testhardware wäre ebenso vorhanden wie diverse Lüfter, Lüftersteuerungen, Netzteile und Wasserkühlungen. Gerade dieses Gehäuse ist aufgrund seiner vielzähligen Einsatzmöglichkeiten bezüglich Luft- und Wasserkühlungen sehr interessant. Zur Dokumentation stehen mir mehrere Digitalkameras der neuesten Generation wie auch eine Videokamera zur Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dies hier sind Privatbilder und keine repräsentativen Bilder, ich bitte dies zu beachten! Die größere Wasserkühlung liegt aufgrund des ausstehenden Neukaufs auf Eis.


Mit lieben Grüßen

Sebastian


----------



## Newfragger (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich möchte mich auch für den Test des Lian Li bewerben.

Akzeptiere und erfülle natürlich alle Teilnahmebedingungen
 und fühle mich für den Test besonders qualifiziert, da ich Exbesitzer eines Coolermaster Stackers bin, selbigen auch mit zahlreichen Mods versehen hatte (z.B. Window und Gravur) ,mich also mit Big Towern auskenne und so auch gut vergleichen kann.
Naja und das ich das Gehäuse dann auf Herz und Nieren testen werde versteht sich ja von selber

MfG Martin

P.S. Anhand welcher Kreterien wählt ihr den Sieger eigentlich aus, oder wird gar gelost?


----------



## gh0st2k (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne für den Lesertest dieses Gehäuses bewerben. Ich habe schon etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen (einige No-Name, ein Chieftec, ein Aerocool), jedoch konnte ich mir bisher keines in dieser Preisklasse leisten. Gerne würde ich jedoch erfahren, ob der Mehrpreis gegenüber anderen Gehäusen gerechtfertigt ist.

Meine Komponenten zum Test wären ein C2D 6700 mit einer HD2900Pro, zudem bin ich eher ein "Silent" Fan.

Mein jetziges Gehäuse überzeugt mich zur Zeit absolut nicht (Aerocool Extreme 3T).

Die Teilnahmebedingungen kann ich erfüllen 

Vielen Dank


----------



## jobe68 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Redaktion !
Seit einiger Zeit informiere ich mich auf verschiedenen Seiten über PC-Gehäuse.Da es natürlich eine grosse  Vielfalt gibt,lese ich mir die Beschreibungen genau durch um die Vor- und Nachteile abzuwägen.Das hier vorgestellte Gehäuse Lian-Li scheint ein sehr interessanter Kandidat zu sein den ich liebend gerne testen würde.
Ich hoffe,die Wahl fällt auf mich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Johannes


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Na dann bewerb ich mich auch mal hier 

Natürlich würd ich gerne wie alle anderen das Case testen. Hab schon ne ganze Menge an Lian Li Gehäusen gehabt und kann so zu denen hin gut vergleichen. Gute Rechtschreibung hab ich auch und ich verfasse für mein Leben gerne Testartikel ^^
Digicam ist kein Problem, Qualität der Fotos stimmt, wie man hier im Bilderthread auch sehen kann.


----------



## SebastianH (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

So dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal.

Habe schon sehr viel gutes über Lian Li Gehäuse gelesen, aber bisher noch nie eins gehabt. Wäre also die perfekte Chance für mich. Ich erfülle alle Teilnahme Bedingungen.

Würde dann direkt meinen PC dort einbauen und einen guten Test hinlegen (Temperaturen, Lüftungskanäle, Lautstärke, usw....)


Güße
Sebastian


----------



## r!b (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hi!
Ich bin 25, Wirtschaftinformatik-Student und bastle schon mein ganzes Leben an Rechnern herum. Mein Gehäuse ist die älteste Komponente an meinem aktuellen Rechner. Ich habe es extrem auf Low-Noise-Betrieb getrimmt. Es handelt sich um ein schon sehr altes CS601. Ich habe es komplett schallgedämmt. Die Festplatte ist in einem 5,25"-Schacht komplett entkoppelt aufgehängt und aktive gekühlt (140mm), da mir die herausnehmbaren Festplattenkäfige viel zu starke Vibrationen verursacht haben. Auch die klapprigen Platikeinbaurahmen für die 80mm Lüfter habe ich herausgenommen und stattdessen normale Gummi-Entkoppler verwendet. Für eine kühlere CPU habe ich den Trocknerschlauch-Tip aus einer der PCGH-Ausgabe umgesetzt.
Die Kabelführung ist ebenso auf einen optimalen Luftstrom optimiert und es wird stehts ein Überdruck im Rechner gehalten, damit nur Luft von den drei einblasenden Lüftern ins Gehäuse gelangt. Diese drei Lüfter sind mit sehr guten Staubfiltern bestückt und es wird so ein zu schnelles verstauben des Innenraums sehr effektive verhindert.

Allerdings stößt, trotz all dieser Maßnahmen das Gehäuse langsam an seine kühl-technischen Grenzen. Mein stark übertakteter Athlon X2 4200+ und die 8800GT AMP! von Zotac erzeugen während dem 3D-Betrieb zu viel Hitze um einen Low-Noise-Betrieb aufrecht erhalten zu können. Die Lüftersteuerung greift deshalb nach kurzer Zeit ein und macht den sonst lautlosen Rechner hörbar. Für einen Low-Noise-Fanatiker wie mich ist das sehr ärgerlich. Vor der geplanten Aufrüstung zum SLI-Rechner, steht also höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gehäusewechseln voran.

Leider reicht das Geld z.Z. weder für diese Aufrüstung noch für einen Laptop. Und so muss ich meinen Rechner oft zwischen meinem Hochschulstandort und meiner Heimatstadt hin und her transportieren. Und das ist mit dem alten Stahlgehäuse und den sehr schweren Schalldämmmatten kein Spaß, wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt.

Ich bewerbe mich deshalb für diesen Lesertest und hoffe, mit dem Geschriebenen ein gutes Textbeispiel geliefert zu haben. Digitale Fotos bekommt ihr von mir in Topqualität zu den Testberichten!

Auf positive Antwort freue ich mich sehr. Bis dahin fröhliches Schrauben! Und macht weiter so!


----------



## thecroatien (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Lesertester.
Eure Anforderungen Erfülle ich. 
Würde mich wahnsinnig freuen dieses Gehäuse unter Lupe zunehmen.
MFG


----------



## uqbps (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hiermit zum Lesertest bewerben.
Ich bin Student, 24 Jahre und studiere z.Z. Wirtschaftsinformatik.
Schon seit meiner frühen Kindheit beschäftige ich mich mit dem Computer.
Seit dieser Zeit habe ich zahlreiche PCs für Freunde/Familie und Bekannte konfiguriert.
Die Ausarbeitung eines Berichts gehört ebenso zu meinen Fähigkeiten (ich habe schon an einigen Hausarbeiten und Projekten mitgearbeitet) wie die Erstellung von digitalen Fotos.
Erst letzten Monat habe ich mir einen neuen Tower zugelegt und diesen modifiziert.
Davor hatte ich einen "Mini-Tower" (Barebone ähnlich) für meinen LCD-Fernseher.

Gerne würde ich diesen Tower testen.
Er sieht einfach top aus und die Marke spricht für sich.
Vor allem aber um weitere %e bei der Übertaktung meines Systems zu schaffen.

Mein System (Kurzübersicht):
E4300 @ 2,81GHz
Zotac 8800GT AMP!
4GB A-DATA OC RAM
GIGABYTE Board
Sharkoon Tower
insg. 750GB Samsung


----------



## Maggats (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Lesertester.

eine gute Kamera mit 6 Megapixeln ist in meinem Besitz, damit würde ich high-resolution Fotos schießen.

ich habe schon viele erfahrungen mit gehäusen gesammelt und bin absoluter Lian-Li Fan.

Somit denke ich dieses Gehäuse würde gut zu mir passen.

der deutschen Sprache bin ich ebenfalls mächtig.

Zeit habe ich ebenfalls um so einen Test möglichst ausführlich und gewissenhaft durchzuführen.

ich würde mich freuen das Lian Li mein eigen nennen zu dürfen


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Liebe Redaktion!

Hiermit möchte ich mich bei ihnen für das oben gennante Produkt als Tester Bewerben, da ich ein No-Name Gehäuse habe möchte ich gerne mal wissen wie es bei einem "Name" Gehäuse ist.

Alle Teilnahmebedingungen sind Natürlich erfüllt!

Habe eine Samsung Digitalkamera mit 7.2 MP, die sehr Hoch auflösende Bilder schiessen kann!!!

Mit Freundlich Grüßen

Pascal Hachem


----------



## Monolize (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde mich auch gerne um den Test des Armorsuits bewerben...
Alle vorrausgesetzten Kriterien erfülle ich


----------



## korfe (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Würde dieses Gehäuse gerne testen!

Digitalkamera und ausreichend Erfahrung vorhanden!

Greetz!

Korfe


----------



## nemetona (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo, 
da ich alle Vorraussetzungen für den Test erfülle, würde ich mich hiermit gern für ihn bewerben.
Wär auch interessant zu sehen, wie gut das Gehäuse mit meinen Heizwiederständen in Form einer 9800GX2 und zwei Raptoren klar kommt, und ob damit noch eine leise Kühlung zu realisieren ist.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Greyfox (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGHX- Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch um den Test dieses Gehäuses von Lian Li. 
Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen und würde mich über eine Auswahl ihrerseits sehr freuen. Ich verfüge über ausreichend Erfahrung mit Gehäusen und PCs allgemein. (IT- Sys Elo) Mir stehen mehrere Systeme zum testen zur Verfügung (siehe Profil), welche die breite Masse in diesem Forum akzeptabel darstellen dürften. Ich schraube sehr gern an Rechnern und kann auch relativ gut schreiben. Ich bin schon ne Weile auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse, da mein Intertech "blue star" thermal an seine Grenzen stößt und ich Komplikationen mit dem Audiofrontausgang habe.( AC`97 zu HD audio)


----------



## Gordn!X (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Test
die Anforderungen kann ich alle erfüllen und ich würde es gerne testen, da mein momentaner Rechner in einem No-Name Ghäuse vor sich hinwerkeln muss und das wirklich Schrott ist
nebenbei habe ich auch mehr als genug Zeit um zu testen bzw. Testberichte zu schreiben, da ich Schüler bin
lg Gordnix


----------



## Atosch (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

auch ich bewerbe ich mich für den Test.
Ich würde mich geehrt fühlen dieses schöne Gehäuse testen zu können.
Die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich natürlcih


----------



## Langamer92 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGHX- Team,
  Ich will mich jetzt auch für den Test von einem dieser Schönen Gehäuse bewerben.

  Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen* :*


_Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein_
  Logo bin ich ^^

_Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
_Habe ich. Habe selber grade ein Lian Li PC101 A und kann das neue Gehäuse auch gerne mit diesem oder ähnlichen Gehäusen vergleichen.

_Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
_Ich habe eine ordentliche Schreibe.. Deutsch Note 2 sollte hoffentlich reichen..

_Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
_Kann ich

_Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme   schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)_
  Mache ich ist doch kla.

_Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen_
Das ist gut

_Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
_Ist doch kla

_Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester_
  YEAH das ist das beste^^


----------



## Roman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Auch bei diesem Case würde ich mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich war gleich zu Beginn recht fasziniert - einerseits von dem optisch sehr ansprechenden Gehäuse, aber andererseits auch von der sehr durchdachten und ausgeklügelten Belüftung. 
Bisher hatte ich noch nie ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse und wäre dementsprechend sehr froh, ein solches zu testen.
Eine 7 MP Digitalkamera habe ich, eine ordentliche Schreibe denke ich ebenfalls.
Ihr würdet einen ordentlichen und ausführlichen Testbericht von mir bekommen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen,
Roman


----------



## RomeoJ (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Nabend liebes PC Game Team.

Ich würde mich gerne zum testen des Gehäuses bewerben. Ich habe immoment ein Big Tower von Themalthek.

Meine Hardwarekomponenten sind P5N-T Deluxe, E8400, 2 x 2048MB PC6400, 2 x 8800GT AMP! Zotac. und als CPU Kühler den GeminII mit 2 120mm Lüfer.


Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich asl Tester angenommen würde, weil ich gerne meine Erfahrungen weitervermitteln würde.


----------



## HamburgerJungs (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Moin

Bei so einer Möglichkeit wird man vom Leser auch zum Aktiven 

Gerne würde ich das Lian Li Gehäuse unter die Lupe nehmen um Einbauaufwand, Einbaumöglichkeiten und Kühlung zu erläutern.
Alle Geforderten Anforderungen erfülle ich.
Erfahrungen im erstellen von Artikeln konnte ich sammeln in Zusammenarbeit mit einer Internetseite für User-Gametests.

Zum Einsatz kommen würde folgende Hardware:

Asus P5N-E SLI
Core 2 Duo E6400 & Core 2 Quad Q6600 (beide vorhanden wegen Aufrüstung )
4 x 512 MB OCZ RAM
Asus x1950XT & 8800 GTX (beide vorhanden wegen Aufrüstung)

Bisheriges Gehäuse Aerocool AeroEngine Gamer Case Jr. (4 Jahre alt)Ich wär dann soweit für den Test 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## virusjd (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Sooo... Dann werd ich mich hier auchmal bewerben.

*Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- *Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein*
Bin ich zwar erst seit heute ... aber seit dem erscheinen der Heftausgabe begeistert von ihr.
- *Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben*
Von klein auf viel mit Computern und natürlich auch ihren Gehäusen zu tun und da ich bei jedem Hardwarewechsel neue Möglichkeiten entdecke die Funktionen meines Gehäuses noch besser zu nutzen. (Lüfterverteilung... Kabelmanagement... Optik... Lautstärke...)
- *Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
"Dank" ständiger Protokoll-schreiberei in 4 Jahren Uni dürfte das auch kein Problem darstellen...
- *Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen*
^^ ich glaube die Zeiten der nicht digitalen Fotos sind vorbei 
- *Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)*
... Da wärn wir wieder bei dem Thema Protokolle 
- *Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*
Ich denke mal das die Ergebnisse eher in meinem Freundeskreis die Runde machen werden... Mund-Propaganda hilft beim Hardwareneukauf ja immer mit.
- *Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen*
Warum sollte ich es verkaufen wenn ich es gerade erst bekommen hätte?
- *Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen*
...
- *Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester*
Natürlich einer der Gründe warum ich das hier schreibe^^


Da mein alter Chieftec Bigtower auch langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist, würde es mir natürlich erhebliche Freude bereiten mal ein neues Gehäuse in die Finger zu bekommen!! 

Hardware besitze ich auch genug um verschiedene Zusammensetzungen des Pc's im Gehäuse zu testen. Das Übertakten der neuen Teile dürfte dank der vielen großen Lüfter im Armorsuit auch mehr Freude bereiten als mit meinem jetzigen. (Chieftec = 6 x 80mm Lüfter => viel zu laut)

Also in dem Sinne ... frohes Testen  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Jan


----------



## torsten7886 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bin seit ca. 8 Jahren als Systemberater tätig und derzeit bei PC-Spezialist beschäftigt.

Habe euch ein Bild meines aktuellen Systems (selbstverständlich Eigenbau) angehängt und denke das sollte als Qualifikation reichen.

mfg torsten7886


----------



## CentaX (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*



torsten7886 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dat ist auch ne Möglichkeit, Bilder zu verlinken^^
Sorry, aber ich glaub auch nicht, dass die hier in Bewerbungen so erwünscht sind...
Wenn du es in einem anderem Thread machen willst, klick doch weiter unten im erweiterten Editor ''Anhänge verwalten'' an


----------



## Taigao (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich Für den Test des Lian Li Armorsuit P60 .

Zu mir ich bin 32 Jahre Alt bin seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr mit dem compi Virus Infiziert . Baue gerne an meinem pc ( Wechsell im schnitt jeden Monat mal was aus ) . Ansonsten Teste ich noch gerne was ich durch Tausch von Hardware an Leistungs , Design und Geraüsch Verhalten.

Nun zu den Teilnahmebedingungen : 

Punkt 1 : Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein : Bin ich wie man Sieht 8)

Punkt 2 : Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben : Bestätigt 8)

Punkt 3 : Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben : Kann ich auch mit Ja beantworten .

Punkt 4 : Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen : Bestätigt , Besitze eine Sony Digicam mit 7.2 Megapixel .

Punkt 5 : Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben : Darauf freue ich mich am meisten , das Gehaüse auf Herz und Nieren zu Testen und euch dann raport zu erteilen **FG**

Punkt 6 : Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen : Ok Verstanden (aber bleibe eh der pcgh Treu also keine bange 8) )

Punkt 7 : Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen : Kein Thema , wenns das hält was es verspricht kommt es eh auf Dauer in meinem Hauptrechner zum einsatz .

Punkt 8 : Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen :  Bestätigt 8)

Punkt 9 : Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester : FREU 8)))

Zu Letzt wieso sollte Unbedingt ich das Gehaüse Testen :
Weil ich einfach Spass am Ausprobieren neuer Hardware habe , weil ich euch gerne einen schönen Bericht über das Gehaüse Schreiben würde um mich Vieleicht für weitere Tests zu Empfehlen.
Zu guter letzt wenn es das hält was ich so Gelesen habe würd ichs halt auch sehr gern zur Fest Bestückung meine Haupt PCs haben 8)

So das wars jetzt 8)
Grüße euer Taigao


----------



## Lee (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit gebe ich meine formlose Bewerbung auf den PCGHX-Lesertest für das Lian Li Armorsuit P60 ab.



> Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein


-Mitglied bei PCGHX bin ich bereits seit längerem. 


-Etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen kann ich aufweisen. Ich habe zwar bisher, da ich mich erst seit September letzten Jahres intensiv mit Hardware beschäftige und vorher nur Komplett-PCs besaß, "nur" 4 richtige Gehäuse mein eigen nennen dürfen. Diese waren aber verarbeitungstechnisch vom untersten (Medion Gehäuse) über das mittlere (Coolermaster CM 690) bis zum höchsten (mein Lian Li) Niveau angesidelt und ich kann daher in diesem Punkt einen guten Vergleich anstellen. 
Zudem habe ich empfindliche Ohren und kann daher die mitgelieferten Lüfter gut einschätzen und mit meinen Nanoxias vergleichen.



> Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


-Eine ordentliche "Schreibe" besitze ich meiner Meinung nach.



> Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen


-Digitale Fotos stellen dank meiner Cybershot kein Problem dar.



> Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)


-Meine größte aufmerksamkeit wird eben diesem Bericht zugewendet werden. Als Schüler habe ich relativ viel Zeit und kann mich intensiv damit befassen.



> Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen


-In anderen Foren bin ich weder angemeldet, noch aktiv. Daher bleibt mein Bericht so zusagen ein "PCGHX only".



> Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen


-Ich werde das Gehäuse auch nach dem Test nicht weiterverkaufen.



> Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen


-Einverstanden



> Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester


-Das ist natürlich sehr nett von euch. Ich als Schüler habe leider nicht die Mittel dazu mir solch schöne Gehäuse zu kaufen und mein Lian Li PC-G7, das ich momentan besitze, war meinesachtens ein Fehlkauf.

Ich möchte zum Schluss noch sagen, dass ich den Erwerb meines Lian Li PC-G7 bereits nach dem Kauf bereut habe. Ein günstiges Gehäuse mit der möglichkeit ein Fenster einbauen zu können ohne selbst Hand anlegen zu müssen habe ich gesucht und gefunden. Jedoch habe bald gemerkt, dass mir ein Seitenfenster nicht so wichtig ist wie zum Beispiel die möglichkeit die Festplatten entkoppeln zu können oder die Kabel "unsichtbar" verlegen zu können.

Nun ja, das war´s erst einmal von mir.

Mit freundlich Grüßen

XtremeFX 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass am 11.4. Teilnahmeschluss ist. Ich habe am 10.4. Geburtstag. Ich hätte dann noch etwas schönes zum freuen


----------



## SmokyCase (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH(X)-Team

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Lian Li Armorsuit P60

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

Bin ich schon seit längerem. 

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben

Habe ich natürlich. Ich habe schon mehrere PCs zusammengebaut, und weiß deshalb, was man so alles beachten muss.
Des weiteren habe ich an meinem jetzigen Gehäuse ebenfalls schon einige Mods vorgenommen, wie z.B. ein Seitenfenster eingebaut, 2 Lüfter an der Front installiert, die normalerweise aufgrund der etwas größeren Breite sonst nicht hineingepasst hätten. Außerdem wurde eine Lüfterhalterung an der Front angebracht, sodass man nun auch einen 120mm Lüfter einbauen kann. Basteln tue ich ebenfalls gerne, weshalb meine 2 HDDs auf dem Gehäuseboden auf Schaumstoff liegen, um Vibrationen vorzubeugen.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Ich hoffe, man kann meine Bewertung lesen 
Spaß beiseite, habe ich natürlich 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen

Habe eine Nikon 3700, die schon tausende brillante Fotos gemacht hat und auch machen wird

Die verbaute Hardware könnt ihr aus meinem SysProfile Link auslesen.

Hier die wichtigsten Komponenten:

-Intel Q6600
-Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
-ASUS P5N-E SLI
-ATI X1950XT
-BeQuiet Straight Power 500W
-Samsung SP2514N 250GB
-Samsung HD252KJ 250GB
-Maxtor 6Y080P0 80GB
-Zalman ZM-MFC1
-1*120mm Zaward LED
-3*80mm Zaward LED
-1*80mm Coolermaster

Die vorhandenen Lüfter im Lian Li Armorsuit P60 könnte ich z.B. mit meiner Zalman ZM-MFC1 regeln und auch auf die subjektive Lautstärke testen.

Ich würde dieses Gehäuse sehr gerne Testen, da meinem jetzigen schon so langsam der Platz ausgeht. Des weiteren ist die Durchlüftungstechnologie auch nicht mehr die neueste, wesshalb die Komponenten auch oft an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Etwas neues unter dem Schreibtisch würde sich außerdem auch nicht schlecht machen.

Die Restlichen Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich natürlich oder stimme diesen zu.


----------



## 2000Miles (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Es ist ein Phänomen, man kann es fast überall beobachten und trotzdem nicht erklären.
Überall, wo es etwas gratis gibt, stehen die Leute an und würden alles dafür tun, diese Sache zu bekommen.

Hiermit stelle auch ich mich in dieser Schlange mit an. Wenn neben dir ein klappriges Rebel9 steht, das so stark vibriert, dass du Bücher dagegen lehnen musst, um es halbwegs zur Ruhe zu bringen, dann sehnt man sich nach einem schönen, massiven und natürlich schwarzen Gehäuse.
Wenigstens den letzten Punkt erfüllte das Rebellchen, über das andere kann man streiten. 

Wenn man jetzt so ein wunderschönes LianLi Armorsuit P60 sieht, mit seinem riesigen Platzangebot, der tiefschwarzen Farbe, den vielen Möglichkeiten, die Kabel zu verstecken und die Festplatten zu entkoppeln, dann treibt es einem direkt die Tränen in die Augen- vor Rührung.. 
Und dann noch diese toll blau leuchtenden Lüfter in der Front, die leise vor sich hin säuseln.

* Doch stopp:* Sprach ich als Freund der Stille, als Silentfetischist und Verfechter von allem, was sich dreht von Säuseln? 

Wie laut sind die Lüfter wirklich, lassen sie sich regeln, wie sind die Temperaturen ohne sie, lassen sich die Festplatten wirklich wirksam entkoppeln und dämmen, kann man die Kabel wirklich hinter dem Mainboardtray unsichtbar verlegen und läuft mein zukünftiger Core2Duo wirklich passiv unter dem Ninja? Hält die Blende vor den externen Anschlüssen den Angriffen von MP3 Player und Digicam stand? Knarzt die Tür oder lässt sie sich mucksmäuschenstill schließen, kann man trotz der vielen Lüfter in der Front noch mehr als ein optisches Laufwerk einbauen?  Geht die Montage schnell und schraubenlos von Statten?

Toll aussehen kann jedes Gehäuse auf den Bildern, doch wie schlägt es sich im Alltagstest? Wird es den Anforderungen eines perfekten Gehäuses für den Ultra Silent PC gerecht oder geht es in die Knie, weil sich Hitzenester bilden oder der Deckel vibriert?
All diese Fragen möchte ich gerne für mich und die Community von PCGHX beantworten.

Als langjähriger Leser der PCGH (nunmehr seit fast 5 Jahren- und ich habe noch alle Ausgaben aufgehoben), als langjähriges Mitglied bei Silenthardware.de (Nickname: Lumpy) und hardwareluxx (ebenfalls Lumpy) hoffe ich, dass ich den Ansprüchen gerecht werde und einen seriösen und interessanten Test abliefern kann. Bilder können selbstverständlich digital geschossen werden und das ich schreiben kann, hoffe ich doch auch.
Allen weiteren Teilnahmebedingungen stimme ich natürlich auch zu!

In diesem Sinne allen Bewerbern viel Glück wünscht

2000Miles (alias Lumpy)


----------



## brodtmashine (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Gehäusetest weil ich dringend mal wieder was neues ausprobieren will.
Momentan habe ich einen knapp 60 kg schweren Cube mit Wasserkühlung - selbstverständlich selbst gemoddet u. zusammengeschraubt.

Schreiben kann ich mit abgeschlossenem Studium auch.

Alle weiteren Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere und erfülle ich natürlich auch.

MfG,
brodtmashine


----------



## hawk910 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

rein zufällig stehe ich momentan vor der Entscheidung, welches Gehäuse für meinen neuen PC-Aufbau in Frage kommt. Mein betagtes CS-601 soll endlich in den wohl verdienten Ruhestand geschickt werden. 
Das Lian Li ist mir mit seinem interessanten Design schon bei Caseking aufgefallen, von daher wäre es mir eine Freude, dieses Gehäuse für Euch zu testen.

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
- ja, ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme
- Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen hab ich auch, inklusive Modding und   Wasserkühlungen
- Meine Schreibe sollte den Anforderungen genügen
- Eine Digitalkamera hab ich, kein Problem
- Den Bericht schreibe ich gerne. Angefangen bei der Verpackung, über den Lieferumfang, die Qualität und Verarbeitung, den Komponenteneinbau bis hin zur Bewährung in der Praxis.
- Natürlich wird das Case nicht während des Tests verkauft.

Warum bin ich der richtige Tester für das Gehäuse? Ich habe schon etliche PC´s zusammengebaut, auch für Bekannte und Freunde. Oft genug hab ich mich über billige Gehäuse geärgert, die z.B. verzogen waren. Oder ich hab mir an den schlecht entgrateten Kanten die Hände verletzt. Da ich außerdem selbst in einem technischen Beruf tätig bin, kann ich die Qualität und das Layout des Gehäuses in Bezug auf Größe, Belüftung und andere Eigenschaften durchaus beurteilen.
Das Gehäuse soll übrigens ein übertaktetes System beherbergen, somit ist die Temperaturentwicklung für mich besonders interessant.

Solltet Ihr noch weitere Infos zu meiner Person benötigen, dann stehe ich Euch natürlich zur Verfügung!

Gruß,
hawk910


----------



## jupph (8. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest für das "Lian Li Armorsuit P60" Gehäuse.

Ich bin bekennender Luftkühlungsfeteschist und immer bereit Neues in
diesem Bereich auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.

Zur Zeit betreibe ich folgendes System:
Sharkoon Rebel 9 (+4 Lüfter)
E4400 @ 3.4 Ghz (+Scythe Mugen mit 2 Lüftern)
8800 GTS 512

Ich bin sehr interessiert mit welchen Temperaturwerten sich das P60 gegenüber dem Rebel 9 schlagen wird und würde mich riesig über ein Testexemplar freuen.

MfG

jupph


----------



## Paht (9. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Würde mich freuen das *Lian Li Armorsuit P60 *Testenzu können*.*

  Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich genug von Antec Nine Hundred  bis hin zu Thermaltake, selbst NoName Gehäuse wurden von mir schon inspiziert (Verarbeitung, Räumlichkeit, Gewicht, Kühlleistung usw.)  und mit meinen Hardwarekomponenten verbaut.

  Ein Testbericht zu schreiben, dürfte mir auch nicht so schwer fallen. Da ich als Azubi ständig meinen Ausbildungsnachweiß schreiben darf  habe dafür die vorhandene Schreibe.

  Digitale Fotos sind auch kein Problem. 
  Ich denke eine Cam von Nytech mit 4.0 Megapixel sollte dafür reichen

Weiterverkaufen??? Ne, habe genug hungrige Hardware die darauf wartet nur ein neues Zuhause zu bekommen .
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen=> Einverstanden

Warum ausgerechnet ich? Ich biete Erfahrung und Variable Hardware zum Testen des Gehäuses auf unterschiedlichster Weise.


----------



## Doc_Evil (9. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGX-Team!
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das "Lian Li Armorsuit P60".
Da ich mir gerade neue Komponenten zusammenstelle, würde es so ziemlich genau in meinen Zeitplan passen!
Mir hat das Gehäuse auf der CeBit schon sehr gut gefallen.


-* Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein*
 Erklärt sich von alleine

  - *Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben*
 Privat sowie beruflich habe ich mit Gehäusen und dem Bau von PCs zu tun

- *Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
 Meiner Meinung nach ist  meine Grammatik sowie Rechtschreibung ganz in Ordnung 

  - *Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen*
  Mehrere DSLR-Kameras stehen zur Verfügung. Unter anderem eine "Nikon D50" und eine "Fuji FinePix S2 pro"

  - *Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)*
 Sollte selbstverständlich sein

  - *Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*
 Da werden sich schon welche finden

  - *Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen*
 Das bekommt keiner, wäre ja auch schön blöd 

  - *Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester*
 Hab ich natürlich nichts gegen!


----------



## Maeyae (9. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

So dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder.

Hoffe diesmal klappts. Will dringend wieder was für euch testen 

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich denke ich alle. 
Was ich testen würde wären Punkte wie:

- Verpackung
- Verarbeitung
- Design
- Funktionalität (bei Detaillösungen wie Schnellverschlüsse usw.)
- Maße
- Besonderheiten (Belüftungskonzept, I/O-Panel)
- Temperaturen

Natürlich könnt ihr detailierte und gute Bilder erwarten, sowie eine gnadenlose und kritische Berichterstattung. Ich werde alles testen, was der Community und mir selbst einfallen sollte.
Desweiteren denke ich immernoch darüber nach, meine CPU per Wasser zu kühlen, was ich mit diesem Tower dann auch endlich in Angriff nehmen würde.
Testen würde ich erst mit meinem derzeitigen LuKü System (Q6600/8800GT/4GB Ram/1,3TB Speicher) und entsprechend dann mit einer WaKü. Zu direkten Vergleichen habe ich noch meinen derzeitigen MIDI Tower Thermaltake Armor Jr. und ein LianLi HTPC Gehäuse hier.

Persönlich brauche ich einen Tower, der die immense Abwärme meiner viel zu hitzigen OC Hardware händeln kann. Desweiteren wäre es schön, endlich mal meine zwei 6er Lüftersteuerungen mal einzusetzten. 

Auf ein gutes Gelingen!

MfG
Maeyae


----------



## Ace (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

BEWERBUNG:
Kurz und Knapp!Ja ich erfülle alles!!
Gebt mir einfach eins  ich Teste es auf Herz und Nieren! eventuell verbaue ich eine Wasserkühlung
mfg


----------



## Oliver (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Die Bewerbungsfrist ist abgelaufen. Wir knobeln jetzt die Gewinner aus und werden diese demnächst bekanntgeben.


----------



## Falk (15. April 2008)

*AW: Lian Li Armorsuit P60: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Die Lesertester stehen fest und sind per PM benachrichtigt worden. Unsere Wahl fiel auf Centax und Tremendous. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Alle anderen haben beim nächsten Lesertest wieder eine Chance!


----------

